# Floor construction 2009 cheyenne



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi would anyone know if the floor in the Autotrail Cheyenne 696G 2009 is a single or double floor? And if so are there any cables or pipes running down the centre of the van between the floors?
Thanks
:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You should be able to figure that out Steve, is there an internal step? or are there any external side lockers, under the bench seats where there is no access from above, if so then yes you probably have a double floor, and there will likely be some pipe or wires, sounds like you're tracing something or planning a modification, do tell


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I owned a 2008 696G I can confirm 100% it’s a Single floor but if you are concerned ring Autotrail technical, very helpful people.

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had an internal step in the TEC but that's cos it was on a rear-wheel drive chassis.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It has a single floor.


----------



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

*Fitted cafe table floor socket*

Hi quick update 
Fitted the cafe table floor socket the floor was carpet then ply then 40mm blue insulation no cables or pipes in the floor )


----------



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

*Table in place*

Table in place using floor socket and famous blanking cap when not in use


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done that man


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Steveda said:


> Hi quick update
> Fitted the cafe table floor socket the floor was carpet then ply then 40mm blue insulation no cables or pipes in the floor )


Told you so !!!:smile2:

Andy


----------

